# Suche Erwachsenen-Gilde mit TS



## hondleng (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo 
Ich suche eine Gilde,hab vor wieder einzusteigen fange bei 1 wieder an ,Klasse /Fraktion/Server egal!!
Ich suche hauptsächlich Leute zum Spass haben die auch mit mir im TS sind ,am liebsten leute die bischen älter sind bin selber ü35!
Also bitte meldet euch.
grüße H.


----------



## Dotnettfix (29. Oktober 2013)

Hi HondLeng,

schau doch mal bei uns rein.

Wir sind seid 2007 auf der Todeswache. Unser Durchschnittsalter ist in etwa 35ig.

Wir spielen alle Bereiche des Spiels, aber wie in diesem Alter wohl üblich sehr relaxed. Mehrere zwanglose Raidtermine / Woche, einige machen BGs & Arena, usw..

Natürlich haben wir auch TS! :-)

Weiter Infos und Bewerbung auf:

www.phoenix-hort.de


----------



## hondleng (30. Oktober 2013)

Hab ne Gilde gefunden,vielen DANK für die vielen Einladungen und Anfragen
DANKE SEHR


m.f.g

H


----------



## Ginahh (30. Oktober 2013)

hat sich erledigt  Viel Spass mit der neuien Gilde


----------

